# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  If tears could talk

## RAHEN

**


*If Tears Could Talk"* 
_If my tears could talk,
What would they display?
Thousands of words,
Not difficult to say._

_They'd whisper, "I'm Sorry!" 
When I am wrong and you are right. 
They'd scream, "I'm Scared!" 
When I'm all alone in the middle of the night._ 

_They do talk,
But they reveal too much
They're not hidden
Just wiped away by your gentle touch._ 

_They'd exclaim, "I'm Happy!" 
Whenever you're around
They'd sigh, "I'm Sad!" 
When I'm feeling down._

_They do talk
Won't you listen?
You just might find
What you've been missin'!_ 

_They'd reply, "I'm Lonely!" 
When I'm thinking of you. 
Is it too late for you to see 
That my tears cry out "I Love You!"_ 

 _They do talk
But you can't hear
A single word they'd say. 
If only you could read a tear 
Instead of wiping it away!_

----------


## loves intellegence

a nice poem...

----------


## RAHEN

Thank you...

----------


## Shikari

unfortunately tears are unspoken words..thanks 4 sharing such a nice poem rahen..

----------


## Fairy

Very nice  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thanks 4 liking shikari and fairy sis...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice poem aapi :Smile:

----------


## syeda

awesome  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thank you... :Big Grin:

----------


## Nicky Butt

Hi, This post of mine is very beneficial and informative, however there are some specific facts or information that I require. If anyone can help me in this matter then please send me a private message. Best Regards,

----------


## villies

realy nyc Rahen.. buhat achi peom hey

----------


## NInA

I likeyyyyy... Wonderfully written.

----------


## RAHEN

nicky what info u want...

thanks villies and nina...

----------


## Rija

Very heart touching poem thanks rehan for sharing it...

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks Rija for liking it... :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

i came to know this recently..this poem is written by heman...i m locking this thread.as we already hve it.

----------

